# LOL



## Magikian (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL

That is all.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 9, 2009)

_Canned laughter._ (Incredibly Lame Pun.)


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 9, 2009)

Facepaw? no, probably not, but wtf definitely...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Sep 9, 2009)

WRONG FORUM.

I AM DISAPPOINT MAGI.

But they look tasty.


----------



## Magikian (Sep 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> _Canned laughter._ (Incredibly Lame Pun.)



Well, it makes everyone laugh when it's seen, so I guess it could be called that. :V



Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Facepaw? no, probably not, but wtf definitely...



It's completely 100% real, and pretty damn tasty at that.

It's basically just 'fizzy juice', as it says on the other side of the can.



Kuekuatsheu said:


> WRONG FORUM.
> 
> I AM DISAPPOINT MAGI.
> 
> But they look tasty.



DAMMIT

I AM SORTA AN OLDFAG AND AM NOT USED TO YOUR NEW FEATURES

Mods, kindly move my thread to its proper location, so SMARTASSES don't keep warning me.


----------



## Xaerun (Sep 9, 2009)

WHAT THE HELL IS YOUSE GUYS' PROBLEM?
Moved to Links Plox.
NOW WE'RE DOIN' IT, NOW WE'RE DOIN' IT! OH YEAH!


----------



## Ziff (Sep 9, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> NOW WE'RE DOIN' IT, NOW WE'RE DOIN' IT! OH YEAH!



Xaerun, I hate you and all but that was awesome.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 9, 2009)

I want some of that B CURRENT.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 9, 2009)

Xaerun said:


> NOW WE'RE DOIN' IT, NOW WE'RE DOIN' IT! OH YEAH!


 You'll never hit my tiny little head


----------

